# All Things Books



## cog41 (Jun 29, 2012)

What book(s) have you recently finished or are currently reading? 
All types welcome just keep it clean.


----------



## cog41 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm currently reading Third Alabama! The Civil War Memoir of Brigadier General Cullen Andrews Battle, CSA


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 29, 2012)

The Mystery Experience by Timothy Freke...five stars.  Tim found his form of initiation on his own...I mean that to say that he found that perennial philosophy that binds all of us and does a phenomenal job of sharing it in this book.

Harp, Pipe and Symphony and Little Doors by Paul Di Filippo...both high on my excellent list.  H,P and S was a re-read and still loved it.


----------



## scialytic (Jun 30, 2012)

"The Brotherhood," by Tim Dedopulos was very informative. He is an esoteric researcher whose father is a Past Master of the Island of Corfu in Greece. Great photos and imagery. He worked with the UGLE for many of the photos and images. Very nice book. 

"Symbols of Freemasonry," by Daniel Beresniak (photos by Laziz Hamani) was pretty informative (albeit for a layman like myself) with beautiful photos. 

I'm currently reading "The Rosicrucian Enlightenment," by Frances Yates. I have high expectations for this one. It should prove a great historical primer for my future endeavors...


----------



## cog41 (Jul 7, 2012)

Finishing Third Alabama and starting Mapping for Stonewall, the Civil War Service of Jed Hotchkiss by William Miller.

Also doing a re-read of The Feasts of the Lord by Marvin Rosenthal and Kevin Howard.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 9, 2012)

Re-reading the set of Howard Bahr's Civil War novels, _The Black Flower_, _The Year of Jubilo_, and _The Judas Field_.  There's a strong stream of antebellum freemasonry that runs through all three novels.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 9, 2012)

Guys just an FYI...

Jim Tresner's new book is finally out!!

http://www.amazon.com/But-Digress-D...&qid=1341847224&sr=8-3&keywords=but+I+digress


----------



## cog41 (Jul 26, 2012)

Started Landscape Turned Red by Stephen Sears.

Whew, too many at once.


----------



## cog41 (Sep 18, 2012)

Finished The Harbinger by Jonathon Cahn

Interesting read indeed.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 19, 2012)

I just finished Gideon's Corpse​ by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. I really do enjoy their work. They make a great duo and I have read all of their books.


----------



## STLamb (Dec 25, 2012)

Two books that I've just wrapped up that I highly recommend are Washington: A Life by Ron Chernow, and Thomas Jefferson: The Art of Power by Jon Meacham. These, along with David McCollough's John Adams should be required reading for every American. I'm planning on tackling an Alexander Hamilton book next. Perhaps the one by Ron Chernow. Has anyone read it?


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 25, 2012)

Just finished *Observations and Potentials* by Brother Robert William Streeter.  I have signed copy 57 of volume one.  

The thoughts are both fresh and worth every 21st century mason's consideration. 

Good read, good suggestions for our future.

Recommended.


----------



## calo (Dec 26, 2012)

The Holy Qur'an


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 15, 2013)

I just finished A Pilgrim's Path: Freemasonry and the Religious Right by John Robinson.  It was very informative and helped give clear counter-points to all the tired reasons that people use to vilify Masonry.

I'm also at the beginning of the second part of Ayn Rand's We the Living.  I don't feel it's as good as The Fountainhead​, but it's still a pretty solid book.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 16, 2013)

Just finished: 

Master of the Mysteries, The Life of Manly Palmer Hall
By Louis Sahagun who wrote Hall's obit in the LA Times

Now on:

Albert Pike, The Man Beyond The Monument
by Brother James T. Tresner II


Hall and Pike were similar brothers.  Both amassed a wealth of knowledge in the occult and ancient pagan religions.  

Pike was more careful with his research and verification. A man for all seasons, a Renascence man.  Philosophy, Psychology , prose, poetry, jurisprudence, education, pioneer.  A brilliant, self-taught man who easily moved amongst the learned of academia, wealthy, common man and the Indian. 

Hall was a product of his times.  Sometimes played a little to loosely with the facts and proofs; allowed, with little resistance, the voodoo occult of the early 20th century around Los Angeles to affix and promote itself along with him.  Brooded, fought the devils of self promotion within himself, and allowed himself to be misguided in the end.  

Both complex men for sure.  Both with a contribution to society.  Both 33 degree Scottish Rite masons in the end.

Enjoying the one of one comparison.


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 5, 2013)

The masonic ladder. Printed around 1879. I love old books.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## streeter (Jul 6, 2013)

hello barofdeath, can you give us some more information about the book you name ' the masonic ladder ' please? - like you I have a great affection for old books and am always on the lookout for what I can discover - thank you - robert streeter.


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 6, 2013)

Sure, it's full title is The Masonic Ladder. Tge copy I have was printed in 1873. I believe it's a second edition printing.  Written by bro. John Sherer. He also wrote "Masonic carpets of blue lodge, chapter and council masonry" Masonic Ladder has taught me a lot about the history of freemasonry. Published by Cincinnat:R.W. Carroll &co.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 6, 2013)

The whole book is online at freemason.com. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Jul 6, 2013)

I am reading The Meaning of Masonry by Wilmshurst and East of Eden by Steinbeck right now.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 8, 2013)

Recent SF/fantasy - Red Mars, The Hunger Games
Action/spy/detective - Against All Enemies, some murder mystery novel that includes astrology
Recent mystical and religious related - The Rosicrucian Mysteries by Max Heindel, a translation of legends of Buddha
Several small audiobooks on social media.  Twitter for Dummies and a couple others


----------



## streeter (Jul 9, 2013)

barofdeath said:


> Sure, it's full title is The Masonic Ladder. Tge copy I have was printed in 1873. I believe it's a second edition printing.  Written by bro. John Sherer. He also wrote "Masonic carpets of blue lodge, chapter and council masonry" Masonic Ladder has taught me a lot about the history of freemasonry. Published by Cincinnat:R.W. Carroll &co.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


I shall try to obtain a copy for myself...thanks r.


----------



## Chaz (Jul 29, 2016)

Recently finished: 

Kepler's witch - by James Connor

Descartes's secret notebook - by Amir Aczel

Currently reading: 

Symbols of Freemasonry - by Daniel Béresniak

Trail of Tears: the rise and fall of the Cherokee Nation - by John Ehle


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 12, 2016)

Recently finished reading a short story by E.A.Poe titled, 'A Cask of Amontilado'.

Truthfully, it's not a Masonic book, per se. But it had a curious sentence or two about a penal sign & a MM's working tool (a trowel) and 'the Brotherhood'. 





Sent from Android using My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 12, 2016)

Not much to wonder about the trowel... when you brick someone into an alcove, you need a trowel. No mystery there.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 16, 2016)

Currently reading: 
Land of the Penitence land of tradition - Ruben Archuleta - 

The hero with a thousand faces - Joseph Cambell


----------



## Bro.DS (Oct 18, 2016)

I've just started "Know Thyself" by Michael Schiavello. Great read so far!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 18, 2016)

Hes a member here

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2016)

cog41 said:


> I'm currently reading Third Alabama! The Civil War Memoir of Brigadier General Cullen Andrews Battle, CSA





cog41 said:


> Finishing Third Alabama and starting Mapping for Stonewall, the Civil War Service of Jed Hotchkiss by William Miller.


Seems as if we have a similar interest. I am now reading "Conquering the Valley" concerning the exploits of General T.J. "Stonewall" Jackson.


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Jul 28, 2017)

MAP OF THIEVES (2014) is Michael's second mystery thriller in The Tununda Mysteries featuring a Freemason military historian on a deadly hunt for lost Cherokee Indian treasure. Visit www.MapofThieves.com

* CROWN OF SERPENTS (2009) is Michael's debut novel in The Tununda Mysteries featuring a Freemason military historian on a deadly hunt for an ancient Iroquois treasure. Visit www.CrownofSerpents.com 

3rd book coming 2018


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 28, 2017)

WOW! Very cool!


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm currently reading Rough Riders by TR. It may be my favorite book so far (outside of religious texts, anyway).

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Sep 13, 2017)

Just completed, "Seeking Light" by Michael Poll.


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 13, 2017)

Common Sense by Thomas Paine   and  Solomon's Builders by Christopher L. Hodapp


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 14, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Solomon's Builders by Christopher L. Hodapp


I have this one. Great book.


----------



## hwood (Sep 14, 2017)

The Freemason's Monitor: Or Illustrations of Masonry
By Thomas Smith Webb

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1514319578/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_qrXUzbYDXV3JZ









Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 15, 2017)

my last book was "Veronika Decides to Die" by Paul Cohelo.


----------

